# Question on Passing Score



## woodslegend (Nov 13, 2013)

It's probably a dumb question already, but I couldn't resist posting it. Does NCEES sets separate passing scores based on depths and disciplines? e.g. Can Civil/Structural passing score be different from Civil/Transportation? I couldn't find any information about this on NCEES.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Nov 13, 2013)

I believe the cut scores can be different depending on the depth discipline. For example, my review course instructor said you typically need somewhere around a 56/80 to pass the civil/transportation exam and 55/80 to pass the other civil exams.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 13, 2013)

I found these statistics on a website in California from a link somewhere on EB. Maybe they are still true??

98stats.pdf


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Ship Wreck said:


> I found these statistics on a website in California from a link somewhere on EB. Maybe they are still true??


1998 was a much different exam than now.


----------



## PSU09Vet (Nov 13, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Ship Wreck said:
> 
> 
> > I found these statistics on a website in California from a link somewhere on EB. Maybe they are still true??
> ...




And in another thread, someone attached a .pdf of one of NCEES's recent newsletters a couple days ago/last week, I think. It showed the passing percentages per exam but I don't think it gave cut-offs. It may have been for the April 2013 exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2013)

PSU09Vet said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck said:
> ...


I'm sure it was from the April `13 exam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2013)

woodslegend said:


> It's probably a dumb question already, but I couldn't resist posting it. Does NCEES sets separate passing scores based on depths and disciplines? e.g. Can Civil/Structural passing score be different from Civil/Transportation? I couldn't find any information about this on NCEES.


The passing score is different between disciplines, and is even different from year to year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> woodslegend said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably a dumb question already, but I couldn't resist posting it. Does NCEES sets separate passing scores based on depths and disciplines? e.g. Can Civil/Structural passing score be different from Civil/Transportation? I couldn't find any information about this on NCEES.
> ...


Hey Dex, what is the highest failing score that you have ever heard of? I know it gets asked all of the time, just curious...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2013)

Highest failing score: fail.

Lowest passing score: pass


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2013)

point taken


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 13, 2013)

Year to year, exam to exam... the answer is 42! :beat:


----------



## CU07 (Nov 13, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > woodslegend said:
> ...


I'm not Dex, but I've been hanging around a couple years now and I remember people posting fail scores in different civil disciplines that were supposedly 55/80 if that helps.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 13, 2013)

woodslegend said:


> It's probably a dumb question already, but I couldn't resist posting it. Does NCEES sets separate passing scores based on depths and disciplines? e.g. Can Civil/Structural passing score be different from Civil/Transportation? I couldn't find any information about this on NCEES.




wood - Yup.



NinjaPanther said:


> I believe the cut scores can be different depending on the depth discipline. For example, my review course instructor said you typically need somewhere around a 56/80 to pass the civil/transportation exam and 55/80 to pass the other civil exams.




NP, your first sentence is correct, your second sentence has no merit at all. 



Ship Wreck said:


> I found these statistics on a website in California from a link somewhere on EB. Maybe they are still true??




Good find SW. But that PDF does not distinguish between Civil PM/Depth modules. Yikes, look at the April '98 passing %. Only 30% for 8hr, Survey and Seismic!



Dexman PE said:


> woodslegend said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably a dumb question already, but I couldn't resist posting it. Does NCEES sets separate passing scores based on depths and disciplines? e.g. Can Civil/Structural passing score be different from Civil/Transportation? I couldn't find any information about this on NCEES.
> ...




Very correct.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Nov 14, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the cut scores can be different depending on the depth discipline. For example, my review course instructor said you typically need somewhere around a 56/80 to pass the civil/transportation exam and 55/80 to pass the other civil exams.
> ...


Ya, that's probably true. But the 55-56 number does seem to agree with the various cut score threads I've seen on this site, and I doubt the cut score is going to vary THAT much from year to year. Evn if the best you can say is that it's in the 50-60 range, that's still helpful to know.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 14, 2013)

NinjaPanther said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > NinjaPanther said:
> ...




I think that is too big of a range. It is generally accepted by many/most that the number of correct answers out of 80 needed to pass the exam is 56 (a 70%). I think it is fair to say it would never be higher than 56. And it is also fair to say that it might (on a case by case basis) be a few less than 56.


----------



## Peele1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Highest failing score: fail.
> 
> Lowest passing score: pass


:beat:

It is totally irrelevant. They don't/won't tell you your passing score, and they can weigh each question from each discipline and exam date differently.

The cut score is whatever they decide, and they won't tell you!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22398&amp;hl=score#entry7066649

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22318&amp;hl=score

What do you call a med student who graduates at the bottom of their class? "Doctor".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Highest failing score: fail.
> 
> Lowest passing score: pass


I'm hip to your jive.



Peele1 said:


> It is totally irrelevant. They don't/won't tell you your passing score, *and they can weigh each question from each discipline and exam date differently*.
> The cut score is whatever they decide, and they won't tell you!
> 
> What do you call a med student who graduates at the bottom of their class? "Doctor".


So...fat questions and thin questions. Intriguing.


----------



## Badger (Nov 28, 2013)

I like to think hen I passed I got 70+/80 right, all they said was passed on the letter, I will never know for sure.

Anyway if the 98stats.pdf is correct I now know I got at least 70% right on the EIT in 1998, thanks.


----------

